# Help needed Cayo 180mv Yamaha 70



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

What r u doing with the power tec 15" prop as I am looking for one


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Recommend wot is in 5300-6300 range. That is with perfect t&t.


----------



## Eppelsheimerra (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry sold the PT 15”

Y’all think if I am getting 52rpm with perfect trim and tilt with the 16 pitc then I should go to the 14 pitch?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I'd try to fix the prop chatter on #2. Something doesn't sound right there.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

That motor likes a PowerTech SCD 3 blade 16pitch. Not sure how it will do on your hull.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My f70la 2014 with power tec prop has prop chatter, mechanic told me all 4 stroke engines do it.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

You are saying max RPM's. Is that with the motor trimmed up? 
I am running the PowerTech SCD 3 blade 16pitch on my HPX-S (70Yamaha) - 6,300RPMS 42MPH. When I am trimmed down the RPMS only hit like 5,800.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes with motor trimmed perfectly should be in that range. Sounds like you have perfect prop if you are getting 42 at 6300


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Trimmed perfectly? Advise
Vs trimmed out totally?
My f70la varies 5600 no trim to 6300 trimmed out max?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I am no expert but basically my understanding is that the motor should run in the manufacturers WOT RPM range when the motor is trimmed correctly. When I first had my skiff I could not get into that range, when I asked a more experienced operator for assistance he got my skiff into that range on a F70 rather easily by simply trimming the motor further up than I had tried. Now that range is not attainable for me in all condition ie chop, but on glass I can easily get into the high end of the range but not up to 6300 like you. I don't think props are a zero sum game, I think there is give and take. You as the operator of your skiff have to choose what is most important to you speed, plane distance etc. I am sure you could call up michigan wheel and give them the data you already have on the props you have tried and what you are most concerned with performance wise and they could make a recommendation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Don’t forget that once you get a prop “broken in” it will gain some RPM, especially you non tunnel guys that are constantly running aground and chopping sand.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t forget that once you get a prop “broken in” it will gain some RPM, especially you non tunnel guys that are constantly running aground and chopping sand.


Soft marsh mud n occasional clam shells


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

@Eppelsheimerra what speeds are you seeing?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Fishshoot said:


> I don't think props are a zero sum game, I think there is give and take.


That is what a zero sum game is all about...give and take. If there was give with no take you wouldn't have a zero sum...it would be positive or negative. lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tjtfishon said:


> That is what a zero sum game is all about...give and take. If there was give with no take you wouldn't have a zero sum...it would be positive or negative. lol


Think of a slide ruler. One end is hole shot and the other speed.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Think of a slide ruler. One end is hole shot and the other speed.


Yes, zero sum. I was just poking fun at the "not a zero sum game" comment.


----------

